# BRANCHEMENT VGA VERS PROJECTEUR



## carrasco (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un MacbookPro 15' sous Snow Leopard X.6.7. 
Je me suis procuré l'adaptateur Apple pour branchement VGA.
J'utilise Keynote pour mes présentations (super!).

Juste un petit problème à chaque branchement : 
disparition du bureau pendant quelques secondes (je crois que c'est normal quand on se connecte à un autre écran) 
et puis réapparition de mon bureau mais déformé, comme étiré en largeur et comme sous l'effet d'un zoom : les icônes de la barre de menu du finder sont beaucoup plus grosses. L'effet est des plus stressants surtout pour démarrer une conférence : la déformation persiste même avec Keynote ce qui fait que l'on ne voit qu'un quart des diapos.
Sur l'écran géant du projecteur heureusement la diapo s'affiche correctement à la bonne échelle.
Sur ma télévision en revanche l'image s'affiche entière mais élargie comme sur l'ordi mais il suffit de changer le format d'image du téléviseur pour obtenir un affichage correct (4:6 je crois)
Il y a sûrement un problème de synchronisation de format d'écran entre l'ordi et l'écran miroir.
Dans les préférences système je suis allé voir la rubrique "moniteurs" où la résolution d'écran affichée est 1440x900. Faut-il en choisir une autre à chaque branchement avec un autre écran? Laquelle?
Merci à ceux qui pourront me répondre.


----------



## RobertoP (20 Juin 2011)

C'est normal si tu branches ton projecteur après avoir allumer ton mac tandis que si tu fais le contraire c'est ok et le beamer est considéré comme ecran secondaire.


----------



## carrasco (22 Juin 2011)

Merci Roberto pour ton post. 
Je n'ai pu faire l'essai qu'avec la télévision (Philips, écran LCD,66cm).
Je n'allume l'ordi qu'après le branchement avec la télé dont la source choisie est VGA.
Côté ordi, le bureau s'affiche normalement (barre menu, photo, icônes,..). 
Côté télé, seul le fond d'écran mac par défaut s'affiche.
Si j'ouvre Keynote, aucun changement sur l'écran télé. 
Dans préférences, j'opte pour un affichage différent pour le présentateur (diapo visible, diapo suivante, minuterie,...).
Si je lance la présentation, la première diapo s'affiche sur l'écran télé mais élargie; je dois alors changer le format d'image du téléviseur et passer en 4:6.
Il y a progrès.
Cet après-midi : projecteur de salle de conférence... nous verrons si tout se passe comme prévu...


----------



## Hexo (23 Juin 2011)

Des retours ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

faut aussi paramétrer correctement les préférences moniteur  (résolution, type de bureau: étendu ou recopie video)


----------



## ayoubitou (23 Juin 2011)

carrasco a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un MacbookPro 15' sous Snow Leopard X.6.7.
> Je me suis procuré l'adaptateur Apple pour branchement VGA.
> J'utilise Keynote pour mes présentations (super!).
> ...



+1  Arlequin

surtout faut que tu regle le type de bureau .
deux cas : 1 - étendu : tu peux choisir la résolution de ton écran et ton projecteur séparément , puis tu glisse la fenêtre de ta présentation vers le projecteur , ton écran reste vide , tu peux l'utiliser aussi .
                2 - recopie vidéo : on trouve la meme chose sur l'écran et le projecteur , alors il faut choisir la bonne résolution "celle du projecteur " et travailler sur le projecteur car l'écran de ton mac va être un peu déformer est c'est normale .


----------



## kaos (25 Juin 2011)

Penser a cocher "afficher moniteurs dans la barre des menus"  en 1 clic on voit immédiatement la configuration.

Par contre je ne connaissais pas le coup de la différence entre "brancher avant le démarrage de l'ordinateur" et "brancher pendant que l'ordinateur est en marche"

ça c'est super cool 

merci


----------



## carrasco (26 Juin 2011)

Je me devais de rassurer et de remercier Roberto : en conférence jeudi et avec le projecteur de la salle tout a bien fonctionné. 
J'ai effectué les branchements (VGA + câble audio) ordi éteint et projecteur activé.
Après démarrage, l'ordi affiche le bureau normalement sans déformation, j'ouvre Keynote, je lance la présentation qui s'affiche alors au bon format sur l'écran de la salle de projection sans avoir besoin de changer de format.Ouf!
Comme le recommande Kaos, j'ai choisis d'afficher les moniteurs dans la barre des menus pour vérifier la configuration. Sauf que je n'y comprends rien : mon écran 1440x900 et celui du projo 800x600... enfin bon ça marche...
Quant au post d'Ayoubitou: 
- oui j'ai bien compris que "recopie video" déforme mon bureau si les deux écrans n'ont pas la même résolution et je crois également que si l'on effectue le branchement ordi allumé (merci Roberto) l'option "recopie video" est automatique.
- j'ai vu cette option de "bureau étendu" et ces 2 icônes d'écran bleues mais qui correspondent à quoi? et comment "faire glisser la fenêtre de ta présentation vers le projecteur" ?
Merci à tous.


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Soit tu la fait glisser directement (vers la droite ou vers la gauche selon l'ordre de tes breaux), soit tu la fait glisser quand tu est sous exposé (fn+F8)


----------



## lbellynck (9 Août 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Soit tu la fait glisser directement (vers la droite ou vers la gauche selon l'ordre de tes breaux), soit tu la fait glisser quand tu est sous exposé (fn+F8)



bonjour,
je suis moi aussi néophyte sur mac et nouvelle sur le forum. 
je commence le montage et j'ai acheté FCPX. Je voudrais passer l'image en grand sur mon vidéo-projecteur via VGA. 
Mais j'ai le même problème : sur l'image du vidéo proj, seul l'écran de veille du mac s'affiche.
Sur le mac le bureau reste le même (j'ai bien désactivé la copie vidéo). 
Je ne sais pas comment faire basculer sur l'écran du vidéo-proj. Parfois ma souris passe sur le vidéo-proj et je n'arrive pas à la remettre sur mon ordinateur. 
Je précise que c'est les vidéos que je monte dans FCPX que j'aimerais voir sur le vidéo proj. 
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------

